# URGENT!!



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm in desperate need of help and/or advice. I've been missing in action because my dad and I arent clicking. Our home was about to be forclosed on, and we got help but we arent out of the woods yet. And on top of that my dad is threatenin to get rid of Storm. He told me she is gonna disappear and I wont know where he sent her. My mom and I talked him out of doing that because, as most of you know, she's deaf and a pitbull. I told him she has a slim chance of living. So he gave me two weeks.

I really dont want her to go because I love her and we worked hard to get her where she's at now and proved that a deaf dog could live a full happy life. But my dad isnt trying to hear me. Other parts of my family isnt gonna let me live with them. I dont have enough money to move out on my own. Its reall hard to think about letting her go and not know where she'll end up.

I was hoping maybe members of this forum can help me find a home for her, or maybe anyone knows someone thats responsible that might want an almost 8month puppy. I already know one place thats about a hour away that might be able to help. I'm just trying to spread this bad news around. This forum has great people on it and I was hoping you guys can help me.

I feel if I gotta give her up, I would still want to help her and have some kind of contact with her, even if its limited. Please if anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it.

To Redog;
I know you help with rescues and shelter dogs. If you can help me find a home or know any place that doesnt put disabled dogs to sleep, can u send me a PM?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i am real sorry to hear this. unfortunately i cant take her. i already put a none refundable down payment on a pup. and i have no intentions to not get the pup. and i am not going to ask ne one i know cuz i know they are not ppl to be owning an apbt and not for really bad reasons either. 



i do think you should try to find a foster home for the pup if you cant find a place withinthe time period. i would call and get some infro from local pounds about what they would do with an apbt that is blind and deaf but by no means am i expecting you to give the pup to a decent pound uless there is no other option left. i do wish you and your pup good luck though and hope you will keep us informed on what is going on with the situation though!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks HNTWG. Good luck with your new pup.
I definetly wont send her to a pound or a place that euthanizes pits more than anything. I would check into a foster homes, but it could take about 6 months until I'm stable to move out. It could take longer. 



thank you.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. Just out of curiousity... Where are you located? I'll see if I can find any leads for you


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks HNTWG. Good luck with your new pup.
I definetly wont send her to a pound or a place that euthanizes pits more than anything. I would check into a foster homes, but it could take about 6 months until I'm stable to move out. It could take longer. 



thank you.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

staffdaddy im in Chicago. 20mins from downtown chicago.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicago Area Shelters

That's a list of no kill shelters in the chicagoland area... Orphans of the storm is on there..

I would start calling all the places that look like theyre close and see what they can do.... Sorry again about your situation I wish I could take that little sweet girl in...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awh! Poor baby. I wish I could help out! Youre only like 5-6 hours away from me...BUT...I dont know if I could talk my boyfriend into it. Good luck!! I wish the best!!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks staff. I will look into those. I Will keep you all updated. 

I really wish it was one of you guys that could take her, but I know most of you already have your hands full.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont know the chances of you finding one in chicago...but most people i have known to get rid of a dog i suggested a try finding a farm for it to live on. (that number of people is like 6 by the way...pretty sad.) but like 3 of those dogs went to a farm one was an amstaff and she is still alive to this day has to be about 10 now. i dont know why but farms are usually always willing to take in cats or dogs...maybe thats just around here though.


but hopefully you will find someon who could at least send pics every now and then.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am so sorry. I wish you where closer to CA, I would take her. I hope you find somewhere safe for her.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

HNTWG- I thought of farms, but then I thought maybe she wouldnt do good there. But I will check that out also.

AmericanPit- If there was a way I can set up a transport team and I help with transportin...Would you still want to take her??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how old are you Chicago?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chicago said:


> HNTWG- I thought of farms, but then I thought maybe she wouldnt do good there. But I will check that out also.
> 
> AmericanPit- If there was a way I can set up a transport team and I help with transportin...Would you still want to take her??


If you can get her to me I would take her. I am 3 weeks from having a baby tho so I can't do much to help get her here.

I would be able to take her and keep her until a proper home was found. She would be in no danger of going to a shelter or rescue.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Indigo I am 21. I kno I'm supposed to be out of my parents house by now, I kinda was, but I got set back. 

american Pit- Thanks, I'm going to check around my area and with one of my connects, if we can find anything, then I will check back with you and see if you are still available.

Edit: 3 wks away from havin a baby! Congrats! But storm is a handful and needs more supervision than a dog that could hear. I wouldnt want you to take her and a newborn on.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im working on a network out of southern Ill and I will find out if we can set up a route right fro your front door to holly's front door. they just brought up dogs from alabama and dropped them at foster homes along the way. damn it sucks in a chicago shelter. but you always have the option to return her where you adopted her from. Let me work on my wife and see what she says but shes been torn up by a deaf dog so shes not too keen on having one around any more.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I would really appreciate the help redog I'm sorry to hear about your wife. Did the deaf dog have any kind of training?? Storm has some training, and know some signals I came up with. She's a smartie too and I doubt she would hurt someone on purpose. However, she doesn't know her own strength yet and probably could do a bit of damage if a bug flies past her nose and she bolts and you dont expect it while walking her. 

I realy appreciate all of you giving me best wishes and advice. It means alot to me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chicago said:


> Edit: 3 wks away from havin a baby! Congrats! But storm is a handful and needs more supervision than a dog that could hear. I wouldn't want you to take her and a newborn on.


I have had deaf and blind dogs before and had this breed for 10 years I know what I would be getting into lol.

If you absolutely can't find a place for her and can get her here I don't mind taking her till a proper home could be found.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i would take her but im in alabama


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I really hope you can find a great place for her. I have one im trying to find a home for right now so I really don't have any more room. if I had more room i would be more than willing. plus im in arkansas. I hope reddogg can hook you up.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Try to find someone local to adopt her. That way hopefully she can get a forever home and you can go see her from time to time. A few tips...run ads in local papers and internet sites. Put up fliers at local pet stores. Make sure you charge a small adoption fee. That will help weed out the "resellers" and the people who really dont have the money to care for a dog. Do a home inspection. The way someone cares for their home & family shows alot about how they will care for an animal. Just screen people til you find a home youre comfortable placing her in. Last thing, with a deaf dog, make sure they have a fenced yard!!! We've rescued deaf dogs before and a fence is a must. Good luck!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

AmericanPit- you are on strong pregnant woman lol. It is very admirable.

Gxkon- Do you think you can handle a deaf dog? Just asking.

Blue Pit- I hope you find your foster a home. 

Rock Creek- I dont trust the people in my area or surrounding area. Just not so long ago I think some people got busted for dog fighting. The people in this area are no good thugs n bangers. 

Even if I did make them pay a fee to make sure se goes to a good home, do a home check and all, who's to say they cant afford it and try to resell her anyway for a higher price?? People are so untrustworthy!

I dont want to result to craigslisters, even tho there may be good people looking for a dog. I'm just not sure.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Chicago said:


> Rock Creek- I dont trust the people in my area or surrounding area. Just not so long ago I think some people got busted for dog fighting. The people in this area are no good thugs n bangers.
> 
> Even if I did make them pay a fee to make sure se goes to a good home, do a home check and all, who's to say they cant afford it and try to resell her anyway for a higher price?? People are so untrustworthy!
> 
> I dont want to result to craigslisters, even tho there may be good people looking for a dog. I'm just not sure.


There are bad people in every town in every city of the world. If everyone thought this way then no one would ever adopt out dogs. If youre worried about someone buying her for resale, type up a contract saying that if for any reason they can not keep her, you get her back. Also if youre worried about other things(neglect, fighting, etc.) you can add some text into your contract stating that you can reclaim her if any of this is going on. By forfeiting her to a rescue, this is exactly what they will be doing. Only problem is there's no telling where she will go and you may never be able to see her again. If more people would find homes for their dogs on their own rather than turning them over to shelters, the shelters wouldnt be packed full and not as many dogs would be getting euthanized daily.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

you are right rock creek. I will take that into consideration if nothing else works. Its way better than not knowing where she would go. All I want is a good home for her and to know where she is and kno that I can see her.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i sure can i got a def ferrit


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Very sweet of you to care for a ferret. but im not sure how you would do with a deaf dog. It has its moments where its tough, training wise and communication...but other than that she's a regular goofy puppy.


----------



## JaermaACDs (Jul 25, 2009)

I can help donate some $$ if she needs transported!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Jaerma I really appreciate it and am greatful if she ever needs to be. You dont need to but you have a good heart. Thank you so much. 

Update: My dad just asked if I found a place for her and I said no. he said I got a week left...i feel like rebelling against him and keeping her. She's my baby and I made a promise I would keep her and not give her up ever.

I'm really thinking about letting someone foster her until I can find my own place. I dont want to give her up forever. Is that selfish?


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

i wouldnt think training a def dog would be to much harder i got my dog traind with hand sighns and sayin a command she can do both lay sit and the basics with either a hand sighn or a vocal command


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Chicago said:


> I'm really thinking about letting someone foster her until I can find my own place. I dont want to give her up forever. Is that selfish?


If you were looking for someone to foster her...itd have to be someone you knew and trusted...IMO. I wouldnt trust any craigslister to foster Maile and then be okay with giving her back to me whenever I asked...just be careful!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

WHat a shame, don't you have her sister also? What about that pup do you have to rehome both? The dog that can hear would be easier to place, perhaps if you rehomed that one, you could buy some time for the deaf dog?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Chicago said:


> Jaerma I really appreciate it and am greatful if she ever needs to be. You dont need to but you have a good heart. Thank you so much.
> 
> Update: My dad just asked if I found a place for her and I said no. he said I got a week left...i feel like rebelling against him and keeping her. She's my baby and I made a promise I would keep her and not give her up ever.
> 
> I'm really thinking about letting someone foster her until I can find my own place. I dont want to give her up forever. Is that selfish?


whatt??? I don't mean to come across like a mean old witch here... you're living in your parents home. You have to respect their wishes.... rebelling against your dad and keeping her? Common girl you're not 16 anymore. Since you're living at home without having to pay bills, I'm sure you have a good amount of money saved up. You can have a place as quickly as a weekend. With the economy the way that it is, there are all kinds of move in specials that you can take advantage of.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

MyGirlMailie- I wouldnt send her to anyone I didnt trust. I want to look into something that would allow owners to have their dogs held for a certain amount of time. Like fostering.

FloorCandy- Her sister stays with my bf. I asked for him to hold her for me but even that backfired. He helps take care of his mom and grandma. His mother's grandma is ill and two dogs in the house wouldnt be good for her. And I dont want to cause any harm there.

Indigo- I help out with home alot. I'm not living rent free at all. I help put my sisters in college too. I wish I did have enough money to move out in a weekends time. And by rebelling, I didnt mean stay under my parents roof and do it. 

I have a couple more options. My uncle who said he could hold her for awhile, only cuz he just moved and is trying to settle in. and my grandma in St. Louis who said she could help get me a place. i hear rent is dirt cheap and i could get a nice place that will accept dogs. I could probably file for Sec8...that takes forever tho.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Chicago said:


> Indigo- I help out with home alot. I'm not living rent free at all. I help put my sisters in college too. I wish I did have enough money to move out in a weekends time. And by rebelling, I didnt mean stay under my parents roof and do it.
> 
> I could probably file for Sec8...that takes forever tho.


I believe you have to have children to qualify for section 8. I'm sorry you had to put your sisters through college, but your family should have looked into FAFSA. College would have been free. Helping out around the house does not pay the bills.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I believe you have to have children to qualify for section 8. I'm sorry you had to put your sisters through college, but your family should have looked into FAFSA. College would have been free. Helping out around the house does not pay the bills.


Well that doesn't change the fact that she's having to rehome Storm or find her a foster.. You can't change the past. I am a firm believer though, in thinking things through beforehand, but I can't blame you for your father giving you an ultimatum.

Do you have a job? Do you get your pay directly deposited? Some banks will give you an advance, which you could use towards an advance on an apartment.

Try and ask someone else in your family again, to see if there is any temporary help until you can find a place of your own... But really, to help the situation, you have to make your money stretch. Start looking for places where you could stay and save every penny that comes your way.

As far as rehoming goes, I would say this is a temporary situation. Hopefully you will find someone on here that would be able to accomodate Storm. I work with hand signals with my pup, and therefore I know I could try to communicate with your dog, but Jaime and I are closing on our house and money is short right now. Believe me, I would help you because I can just imagine what it's like to not have a choice. Hopefully you find a solution sooner than later. Good luck.. Keep me updated


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Try to find someone local to adopt her. That way hopefully she can get a forever home and you can go see her from time to time. A few tips...run ads in local papers and internet sites. Put up fliers at local pet stores. Make sure you charge a small adoption fee. That will help weed out the "resellers" and the people who really dont have the money to care for a dog. Do a home inspection. The way someone cares for their home & family shows alot about how they will care for an animal. Just screen people til you find a home youre comfortable placing her in. Last thing, with a deaf dog, make sure they have a fenced yard!!! We've rescued deaf dogs before and a fence is a must. Good luck!


you know this is REALLY GOOD ADVICE! i would say one of your best bets. either that or send the dog to americanpit.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Im in Chicago { south side}. I need a little info on the dog so I know if I can help. Is she HA , DA , Crate trained , OK with kids , Size ???? We have 5 APBT at our house at the moment , but I'm working on some options, but I need info.Let me know ASAP


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Indigo- They did do fasfa. i'm currently helpin my youngest sis and my mom with her payments. 

Staff- i do have a job. but will they still give me an advancement if i have not so good credit? Also, i dont have a prob he gave me an ultimatum, its how he did it and his resons why...u kno.

HNTWG- I think thats a good idea too and its beginning to grow on me more as I weight my options.

Pitbulljojo- I dont really know you like I know everyone else. But no she's not HA at all nor DA. She's very submissive to any dog she comes into contact with. Also she's afraid of cats to a certain extent.  She is crate trained. She likes kids, but i suggest teenagers are better. and she's 8 months, roughly 40lbs maybe.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

More bad news. It doesn't pertain to Storm.

I come home after work. I dont go walk Storm automatically like I usually do, I make a call and chill out for a second. I'm on the phonefor about 15mins and then I decide to go to my room and get her. I walk into my room and its dark, I didnt bother to turn on the lights because I know how to manuever in the dark. I pick up Storms leash and then turn on the lights. I suddenly find my Sisters guinea pig (Emerald) dead on the floor.

I dont know how it happened. The guinea pig was in a cage safe. And how he got out I dont know. This is slightly graphic, but his neck seemed to be broken and his hair was pulled/stripped from his body. He had no puncture bites at all. It was hard to deal with and I knew I had to tell my sister. She's sad and cried and I knew she couldnt bare to pick him up, so I had to. And believe me it wasnt easy. 

I asked her and everyone else if they let Storm out the cage or if JoJo went into the room. And no one knew anything or heard anything unusual. So its a mystery.

But no matter how small he was or how long we had him, he was loved and a part of the family and will be missed.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Keep me in mind - just in case nothing else comes thru.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about all of this. I hope you can find Storm a great foster home. Sorry about the guinea pig. I had a 4 when I was a kid and I loved them. They were named Shotgun and Meschede, and then they had babies and we kept two and named them Bullet and Switchblade. They're loveable little creachers.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you nizmo btw nismo is beautiful and looks great.

Smokey- they are sweet little things and its very unfortunate. Love the names you picked out for them.

UPDATE: There is some hope for Storm. My bf talked to his mom about Storm. He said Storm might be able to stay with him, only if she is to stay on the second floor. Dont worry, it may sound bad but its not. The second floor is huge and she wouldnt have to stay caged up unless no one is home. The grandmother is on the first floor so it might work out.

The thing is, they require I get her a vibration collar or e-collar. It sounds fair enough to me right?


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Here is an update.

Storm is still here!! Everything has turned around for the better. My bf and I found a place thru his side of the family and I can bring storm with me. I am no longer facing the wrath of my father. He has agreed to let me keep her until I'm able to move out, which is a couple months or so away. Great news right! you guys have no idea how excited and relieved I am. And a plus, you guys get to see more of her! 

Btw, sorry i havent been so active. But I'll get some pics up of her asap. Its hard to believe my lil puppy is a huge puppy now. And when we went on our walk this morning, a gentleman said she look like Spud McKenzie (sp?) I must say, I had no idea of who that was until I googled it lol.

Thanks to all who supported, advised, and offered their help. AmericanPit and Reddog especially.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

any time sweety!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well glad things worked out for you and storm. just keep in mind as quickly as things can change for the better they can always quickly change for the worse!!!! if i were you i would still have a back up plan incase things do not work out they way planned!


----------

